# Any info on when the Infantry will be open again?



## jcookie (3 Nov 2003)

My friend and I went into a recruitment centre today to try and enlist in the infantry, but the recruiter told us that the infantry is closed for the time being... I was wondering if anyone had any info on when/how long it takes for positions to open up and if there‘s any way around it...? It‘s really important to me to get a chance to serve...


----------



## GhostRecce (3 Nov 2003)

*shrug try going reserve force until it opens up? i dunno...


----------



## Derick Lewis (4 Nov 2003)

Infantry Closed?? by god ****  just froze over!!!! try going again and filling out the application forums anyway trust me Infantry is open heck the PPCLI is so hurting that rebages are being begged for from other Infantry regiments, trust me the recruiter was trying to fill a quota in some other area that he wasn‘t getting enough applicants to.


----------



## chriscalow (4 Nov 2003)

does anyone know anything about how the rcr is for troops or do they not need anyone?


----------



## cronos (4 Nov 2003)

I *heard* that RCR is full for infantry. BUT! This was from a reserve recruiter that may have been trying to fill positions in his own regiment. Salt to taste.

Adam


----------



## chriscalow (5 Nov 2003)

thanks


----------



## Enzo (7 Nov 2003)

The recruiters are not a part of the solution. Who knows what they‘re thinking. If you want something, work for it. You want infantry, and if you‘re local CFRC isn‘t cooperating, push. Don‘t settle in life, ever.


----------



## ProPatria05 (8 Nov 2003)

Trades close from time to time, based on the number of people already awaiting training in the system. It has nothing to do with whether or not we need infanteers, but rather how many spaces are available at the Infantry School in Gagetown, and how many recruits are already in the system.


----------



## jcookie (8 Nov 2003)

Cool, thanks for all the replies; they are appreciated


----------



## Ray (8 Nov 2003)

no we need people like ****  !!!!!!!!!!
it s just that putting guys in course is not ez all of 3 RCR is gone and 1 RCR to we are only a few left and we can‘t seed people to meaford 
and also should kick out the guys there in holding plt that are not even try to get on course spending time playing x box and ps 2 it bad there . and that is about 100 guy taking up spots that could be filled by guys who want to be a soldier
  :soldier:


----------



## Jarnhamar (9 Nov 2003)

Sometimes i wonder if recruiters are actually peaceniks in disguise. Interested in keeping everyone out of the military.  Infantry regiments are hurting for people.  When 3 RCR goes on tour they need to draw people from 1 rcr more often then not (and vice versa).

Making idle conversation it‘s amazing how many people want out of the infantry and how many won‘t be resigning their contracts and/or are rebadging to different trades. These aren‘t just 21 year old guys who made the wrong decision at 18 either, many of the guys im talking about are very experienced master corporals and sgt‘s. Most of them are completly fed up with the system but thats another story.
Infantry closed? I can‘t see that. As i mentioned in a previous post, when i arrived at 3rcr for work up training to bosnia the platoon i joined had a grand total of 9 regular force soldiers. I call a 9 soldier platoon hurting for people.

I agree with striker, guys who are in holding platoon for months and months are killing resources. Wether they want to be or not. When my buddy went reg force he was put in holding platoon and told it would be a year and a half before he got his QL3. Thats retarded.


----------



## Marauder (9 Nov 2003)

This is where the downhill slide starts, folks. The Liberals finally put the Army in a position where we have to send the people who would normally do training out on tour as one more bayonet to try to get the numbers needed to do **** safely and effectively, and just barely at that. The first sign of impending death for any self-perpetuating organization is when it can‘t afford to find enough people to train the fresh meat being shoveled in the door. This is why the PAT platoons are so huge and sticking around so long, especially in the really technical trades. We‘ve lost so many tradesmen that the ones who should be conducting training for the next gen in Borden are out on operation turning wrenchs and making commo shots. This is just the first stage in the cannabilization process. It‘s all one long slide into oblivion from here.


----------



## Derick Lewis (10 Nov 2003)

Yeah we Royals are hurting about the only people not hurting are the R22R but they are in world of their own anyway. Just Push man and keep pushing no matter what they say, don‘t let them tell you that you can sign as say a medic then remuster to Infantry in basic or some such nonsense it is a lie told by many to fill slots. Oh and be sure you really want Infantry it isn‘t what alot of people expect in fact the best way to find out if it is for you is wait till the worst rain storm you can find then go out side dig a hole and sit in it....if you don‘t mind then have at er LOL.....


----------



## scm77 (10 Nov 2003)

If I understand what people are saying, you can almost always get into infantry if you want it?  It will never actually be full?


----------

